# Schlechter WLAN-Empfang - beste Lösung gesucht!



## Thief55 (15. Juli 2012)

*Schlechter WLAN-Empfang - beste Lösung gesucht!*

Hi Community,

ich erkläre erstmal das Problem: Haus hat 3 Stockwerke, DSL ist in meinem Dorf nicht verfügbar, dafür LTE. Für besten LTE Empfang wurde der LTE Router (Speedport LTE) natürlich ins oberste Stockwerk getan.
Der Router hat jedoch nur eine interne Antenne (die Leistung ist alles andere als gut ) und mein zimmer ist im Keller. Heißt der Empfang ist sehr schwach (an meinem PC hab ich einen Fritz USB Stick). Der Router unterstützt auch nur den b und g Standard, also höchstens 54mbit/s. 
In meinem Zimmer habe ich sehr oft Verbindungsabbrüche oder Empfang ist da, Internet lädt aber nicht... 

Folgende Lösungsvorschläge hatte ich: Antenne des Routers verbessern (leider nix im inet gefunden) oder Repeater ins mittlere Stockwerk stellen. Da habe ich mich auch schon mal erkundigt und gehört der Linksys WRT54G soll ganz gut sein, den Router kann man angeblich auch als Repeater nutzen wenn man ne andere Firmware draufspielt. 
folgende Fragen habe ich dazu: Existiert dann noch immer eine wpa2 Verschlüsselung wenn ich den Router als Repeater einsetze? Und gibt es vielleicht noch billigere Lösungen ?

Danke im voraus für antworten


----------



## Superwip (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: Schlechter WLAN-Empfang - beste Lösung gesucht!*



> Antenne des Routers verbessern (leider nix im inet gefunden)


 
Schraub ihn mal auf, wahrscheinlich ist die Interne Antenne via Micro-SMA Stecker an der Platine angeschlossen, mit einem Adapter ("Pigtrail") kannst du dann auch eine normale externe Antenne anschließen.



> oder Repeater ins mittlere Stockwerk stellen.


 
Ja...



> Und gibt es vielleicht noch billigere Lösungen ?


 
LAN Kabel legen, D-LAN

Zumindest ersteres ist billiger, beides ist auch schneller.

___
Wie bist du mit dem LTE Empfang zufrieden? Daran kann man natürlich auch feilen...


----------



## Thief55 (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: Schlechter WLAN-Empfang - beste Lösung gesucht!*



Superwip schrieb:


> Schraub ihn mal auf, wahrscheinlich ist die Interne Antenne via Micro-SMA Stecker an der Platine angeschlossen, mit einem Adapter ("Pigtrail") kannst du dann auch eine normale externe Antenne anschließen.



Wenn dabei nicht die Garantie verloren geht würde ichs glatt machen  in den Ferien hat man ja eh zeit was zu experimentieren 




Superwip schrieb:


> LAN Kabel legen, D-LAN
> 
> Zumindest ersteres ist billiger, beides ist auch schneller.



Möchte aber gerne WLAN haben, gerade wegen Smartphone und Tablet, dass bald gekauft wird, da wäre das schon ganz praktisch.




Superwip schrieb:


> Wie bist du mit dem LTE Empfang zufrieden? Daran kann man natürlich auch feilen...



Der LTE Empfang ist in Ordnung, schwankt immer zwischen 3 und 4 balken von 5. Speed ist auch in Ordnung, wenn dann mal das WLAN für kurze Zeit funktioniert hab ich ~900 kb/s, das passt schon


----------



## B@m B@m (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: Schlechter WLAN-Empfang - beste Lösung gesucht!*

Hallo,
ich hatte auch das Problem mit schlechtem Empfang obwohl mein Router 4m Luftlinie neben dem Rechner stand. Habe dann mein Smartphone ins WLAN geschaltet und mit ner WLAN-Analyser-App die Kanäle überprüft. Danach den Kanal mit dem besten Empfang manuell eingestellt und seit dem läuft es. 

PS: Ja ich weiß das 4m keine drei Stockwerke sind. 

Vlt hilft dir der Tip.


----------



## Thief55 (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: Schlechter WLAN-Empfang - beste Lösung gesucht!*

danke für den Tipp, wird heute Abend erstmal ausprobiert! 
Habe schon einige Kanäle ausporbiert, war mal eine Zeit lang auf Kanal 13, jetzt wieder auf 1 weil es gefühlt etwas besser läuft aber einen großen Unterschied merke ich da nicht...
Mit meinem smartphone hab ich auch nur manchmal Empfang, ist halt sehr schwach und das Teil hat auch keine gute Antenne von daher...


----------



## der_yappi (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: Schlechter WLAN-Empfang - beste Lösung gesucht!*

Kuck dir mal die DLAN-Variante an:
dLAN® 200 AV Wireless N ... Produktbeschreibung ... devolo AG
DLAN-Adapter 1 vom Router ins Zimmer zu dir runter.
Adapter 2 hat 3 LAN Ports sowie WLAN nach n-Standard



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Superwip (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: Schlechter WLAN-Empfang - beste Lösung gesucht!*



> Wenn dabei nicht die Garantie verloren geht würde ichs glatt machen  in den Ferien hat man ja eh zeit was zu experimentieren


 
Wenn du beim Aufschrauben kein Garantiesiegel verletzen musst dürfte sie auch nicht verloren gehen.



> Möchte aber gerne WLAN haben, gerade wegen Smartphone und Tablet, dass bald gekauft wird, da wäre das schon ganz praktisch.


 
Du könntest ja auch einen zweiten W-LAN Router per LAN anbinden.



> Der LTE Empfang ist in Ordnung, schwankt immer zwischen 3 und 4 balken von 5. Speed ist auch in Ordnung, wenn dann mal das WLAN für kurze Zeit funktioniert hab ich ~900 kb/s, das passt schon


 
Na gut, wenn 900kb/s "schon passen"...



> Habe schon einige Kanäle ausporbiert, war mal eine Zeit lang auf Kanal 13, jetzt wieder auf 1 weil es gefühlt etwas besser läuft aber einen großen Unterschied merke ich da nicht...
> Mit meinem smartphone hab ich auch nur manchmal Empfang, ist halt sehr schwach und das Teil hat auch keine gute Antenne von daher...


 
Die Kanalwahl dürfte hier keine großartigen Auswirkungen haben, das ist eher in (mit anderen W-LANs) überfüllten Gebieten, in der Stadt der Fall.


----------



## Thief55 (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: Schlechter WLAN-Empfang - beste Lösung gesucht!*



der_yappi schrieb:


> Kuck dir mal die DLAN-Variante an:
> dLAN® 200 AV Wireless N ... Produktbeschreibung ... devolo AG
> DLAN-Adapter 1 vom Router ins Zimmer zu dir runter.
> Adapter 2 hat 3 LAN Ports sowie WLAN nach n-Standard
> ...


 
Das klingt interessant. Preislich in welcher Region? Und iwe ist der ping bei einer soclhen Lösung (fürs zocken über inet)?


----------



## Thief55 (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: Schlechter WLAN-Empfang - beste Lösung gesucht!*



Superwip schrieb:


> Wenn du beim Aufschrauben kein Garantiesiegel verletzen musst dürfte sie auch nicht verloren gehen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

dann schau ich mal noch ob es sich leicht öffnen lässt.


Mh... das Problem mit dem lan ist bloß das das verlegen doch recht umständlich ist... Löcher durch die Decke bohren ist glaub ich ein absolutes nogo :/ bin leider niocht der hausherr der das bestimmen kann 


wie gesagt, wohne in nem Dorf. Nachbarn haben zwar WLAN aber wohnen schon was weiter weg


----------



## der_yappi (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: Schlechter WLAN-Empfang - beste Lösung gesucht!*

Amazon sagt:
Devolo dLAN 200 AV Wireless N Starter Kit: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

oder

http://www.amazon.de/Devolo-dLAN-Wireless-Extender-Starter/dp/B005Q8GOQU/ref=pd_cp_computers_0


----------



## Emerald Flint (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: Schlechter WLAN-Empfang - beste Lösung gesucht!*

Superwip +2, kann ihm nur beipflichten

in der regel hasst leerrohre die irgendwelche kabel durchs haus bringen und sei es nur telefon oder tv-kabel. schau einfach mal im keller nach wo deine kabel in die anderen stockwerke gehen. wir haben leerrohre bis zum dachboden. häufig lässt sich auch direkt am kamin was hochschieben wenn man erst ein starrws leerrohr nimmt und dann verlängert.
klar sind löcher bohren ein nogo.  nur wenn es möglich ist. ich ziehe jedes kabel dem kabellosen empfang vor.

d-lan wäre sicher auch eine alternative wenn alles im gleichen stromkreis und in der gleichen phase ist.

w-lan und handy ist so ne sache. mit dem samsung von meinem dad habe ich gefühlte 3 meter mit meinem huawei sind es immerhin schon gefühlte 7 wobei doch jede wand dazwischen schon stört. insofern von meinen eigenen erfahrungen schließend wird es eh nix mit w-lan handy im keller und dem router aufm dachboden. 
das kannst allerdings einfach testen wenn es soweit ist

PS gibt es in deiner gegend eventuell kabelinternet (TV.kabel)?


----------



## xT1MMY (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: Schlechter WLAN-Empfang - beste Lösung gesucht!*

Hey, ich habe auch das Problem das ich zwar mit meinem Router verbunden bin und er mir auch anzeigt das ich Internet verbindung habe. Aber es werden keine Seiten geladen usw. Doch dieser zustand ist bei mir nicht dauerhaft, manchmal wenn ich den Router neustarte funktioniert das Internet problemlos einen ganzen Tag lang und nächsten tag geht dann wieder garnix mehr. Alternativen zum Wlan gibt es bei mir leider keine, DLan funktioniert iwie auch nicht....


----------



## Thief55 (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: Schlechter WLAN-Empfang - beste Lösung gesucht!*

wie schon gesagt wollte ich eine möglichst billige lösung, glaube da fällt das mit dlan leider weg... :/
auch wenn es die beste lösung ist, 120 euro für so ein teil ist was viel 

das mit den leerrohren klingt gut, werde morgen mal nachfragen ob welche existieren... Dann könnte ich ja auch billig einen wlan router kaufen und in mein zimmer stellen wenn ich mal mit smartphone oder tablet on gehen will.
Weil das war schon eines meiner Wünsche, per tablet und so von meinem zimmer aus ins inet zu gehen.

Kabelinternet existiert nicht, bzw wird nicht freigeschaltet von kabel deutschland :/ Deswegen LTE.....

@xT1MMY: denke schlechter empfang... oder schlate mal das ipv6 protokoll aus vlt klappts dann. Oder anderer Kanal


----------



## xT1MMY (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: Schlechter WLAN-Empfang - beste Lösung gesucht!*

ipv6 ist ausgeschaltet, und vor einem Monat ging mein WLan noch problemlos, es ist erst seit gestern das ich dieses Problem habe. Den Kanal kann ich nicht einstellen da ich keinen Administrativen zugriff auf den Router habe. Meine mbit/s liegen bei 18, ist zwar wenig aber es hat immer problemlos funktioniert und ich konnte mit 1.2mb/s downloaden.


----------



## Emerald Flint (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: Schlechter WLAN-Empfang - beste Lösung gesucht!*

warum kein admin zugriff auf den router?

vielleicht sendet neuerdings jemand auf dem gleichen kanal in deiner nähe so das du entweder den kanal wechseln müsstest oder zumindest mal nachschuaen müsstest ob das der fall ist

welchen router hasst? wo steht er? wo ist der pc der die probs macht also wieviele wände und decken sind dazwischen? wie ist die signalstärke.?

ipv6 kann da eher weniger was mit zutun haben da in der regel das 4er protokoll genutzt wird. wie lange dauern die lags im inet? wie alt ist der router und wie warm wird er

---------

was die leerrohre angeht die solltet sehen irgendwo im keller wird ja der verteiler sein von dem aus kabel nach oben laufen und aufm dachboden selber siehst ja auch ob irgendwo ne dose für telefon oder kabeltv liegt. diese einfach mal kurz abgeschraubt und aus der wand genommen (ohne die angeschlossenen kabel abzumontieren) und da sihst dann das rohr und vor allem ob noch platz ist^^
bei mir waren es ca 23 meter vom keller bis nach oben in den ersten quer durchs haus, sollte bei dir wenn es gerade nach oben geht auch der fall sein. 50 meter velegekabel cat 7 habe ich für ca 33€ +cat 6 dose jeweils 7€ + LSA werkzeug 3€ bekommen. damit du ne vorstellung hasst.

die idee mit der accesstation bei dir im keller für w-lan finde ich klasse. falls du die möglichkeit hasst an den lte router mal nen laptop per kabel anzuschließen mache dort mal einen speedtest so das du weißt was gehen würde falls das wan signal per kabel in den keller geleitet werden würde (vor allem im vergleich zur jetzigen bandbreite)


----------



## fear.de (16. Juli 2012)

Aber jetzt mal ehrlich kein dsl?! Das gibt's doch garnicht, selbst in den letzten Dörfern gibts wenigstens noch light aber garkeins, das Hör ich zum ersten mal . Wo wohnst du dann bitte wenn kein dsl und kein kabelinternet gibt o_O. 

Nur LTE, da würd ich durch drehen, mein Beileid und sowas noch heutzutage aber lieber baut man die Ballungsgebiete aus das dort jeder 1337MB/s hat aber die Dörfer noch im mittelalter Surfen...


----------



## Thief55 (16. Juli 2012)

fear.de schrieb:
			
		

> Aber jetzt mal ehrlich kein dsl?! Das gibt's doch garnicht, selbst in den letzten Dörfern gibts wenigstens noch light aber garkeins, das Hör ich zum ersten mal . Wo wohnst du dann bitte wenn kein dsl und kein kabelinternet gibt o_O.
> 
> Nur LTE, da würd ich durch drehen, mein Beileid und sowas noch heutzutage aber lieber baut man die Ballungsgebiete aus das dort jeder 1337MB/s hat aber die Dörfer noch im mittelalter Surfen...



DSL lite ist verfügbar, klar... aber was bringen mir 45 kb/s wenn ich mit lte das 20fache habe? Von daher... denke 7200 kbit/s geht in Ordnung, gibt übrigens noch viele Dörfer wo nur ISDN verfügbar ist, deshalb Fang ich erst gar nicht an mich über lte zu beschweren  
Komm mal rüber aufs Land und wirst sehen wie genial der netzausbau dort ist....


----------



## xT1MMY (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: Schlechter WLAN-Empfang - beste Lösung gesucht!*



Emerald Flint schrieb:


> warum kein admin zugriff auf den router?
> 
> vielleicht sendet neuerdings jemand auf dem gleichen kanal in deiner nähe so das du entweder den kanal wechseln müsstest oder zumindest mal nachschuaen müsstest ob das der fall ist
> 
> ...



Ich habe keinen Admin zugriff auf den Router weil wir eine Firma haben und der Router im Büro steht und zum Firmennetzwerk gehört.

Andere WLan Netzwerke habe ich hier bei mir nicht angezeigt oder merkt der Router das wenn bei ihm in der nähe ein anderes WLan Netzwerk ist, was ich zwar nicht empfange aber der Router? Und schaltet dann von alleine den Kanal um?

Der Router ist ein TP-Link, also ein billiger, steht eigentlich sehr weit entfernt im Erdgeschoss ca. 15-20m auf der Länge und ich bin im 1. Stock die Signalstärke ist 11-18mbit/s. Aber an der Signalstärke liegt es denke ich nicht, da ich schon seit 2 Jahren keine Probleme damit hatte und trotz 11-18mbit/s mit 3mb gedownloaded habe. Aber mir ist aufgefallen das wenn mein Internet richtig funktioniert der Router von Kanal 7 sendet und wenn es nicht funktioniert sendet er von Kanal 8. Kann man das fest einstellen das er immer von Kanal 7 sendet?

Und ich habe keine laggs sondern das Internet geht einfach garnicht es wird zwar angezeigt das ich mit dem Internet verbunden bin aber es passiert nichts wenn ich z.B. den browser öffne.


----------



## fear.de (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: Schlechter WLAN-Empfang - beste Lösung gesucht!*

Vom Speed her natürlich nichts, aber das Datenvolumen und der Ping würden mich eher zum light treiben.
Ich wohn aktuell noch aufm Land, aber hab wenigstens ne DSL2000 Leitung und die is mir millionen mal lieber als i.eine Funkgrütze, auch wenn der Speed nervt, aber laden kann ich soviel wie ich will und der Ping ist mit guten 50ms auch i.O.


----------



## Emerald Flint (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: Schlechter WLAN-Empfang - beste Lösung gesucht!*



fear.de schrieb:


> Vom Speed her natürlich nichts, aber das Datenvolumen und der Ping würden mich eher zum light treiben.
> Ich wohn aktuell noch aufm Land, aber hab wenigstens ne DSL2000 Leitung und die is mir millionen mal lieber als i.eine Funkgrütze, auch wenn der Speed nervt, aber laden kann ich soviel wie ich will und der Ping ist mit guten 50ms auch i.O.



nicht jeder lädt wie ein bekloppter und hat den jdownloader immer rappelvoll^^ soll auch leute geben denen es nciht ums zocken von online shootern geht sondern froh sind das i net in  seiner rohform nutzen zu können. sich zu informieren und updates durchführen zu können und dafür bracuht man weder nen guten ping noch ne sau schnelle leitung oder ein endloses voloumen.

wenn der TE sich dafür entschieden hat wird er auch siene gründe haben und wie ich ihn verstandne habe ist er defacto damit noch zufrieden was bestimmt auch damit zusammenhängt das nciht mehr verfügbar ist. vermute aber mal das der blick aus dem fenster dafür schon entschädigt

--------

*@xT1MMY*

ok das erklärt den nciht vorhandenen zugriff, könntest alledigs den der ihn hat mal ansprechen ob er einen festen kanal für w-lan einstellen könnte aufgrund deines probs

die beschreibung der entfernung läst mich vermuten mindestens eine wand und eine stahlbetondecke. die signalstärke wird weniger am volumen der leitung als am tatsächlich anliegenden / empfangenen signal ermittelt.
du müsstst in der taskleiste unten rechts beim netzwerk eigentlich sehen können wie es um die signalstärke des w-lans bestellt ist. versuche mal darauf zu achten wenn mal wieder das netz hängt ob die signalstärke eingebrochen ist.

eine wichtige frage ist wieviele hängen dort am w-lan und nutzt es wenn du das problem hasst gerade jemand intensiv so das die leitung immo dicht ist und quasio kene weitere verbindung zulässt. hängen auch nutzer per ethernet kabel dran.

ist es möglich das jemand anders im gebäude auch ein w-lan netzwerk betreibt das zufällig zeitweise auf gleihcher frequenz sendet? müsstest es auch bei dir empfangen können.
ansonsten ist es auch möglich das der router von sich aus den kanal wechselt um eine stabilere verbindung zu schaffen.

wenn die signalstärke eher um die 50% oder schlechter liegen sollte könnte man versuchen den stick an eine usbverlängerung zu packen und mal zu überprüfen ob man damit an einer bestimmten stelle und ausrichtung einen besseren signalpegel hat als zuvor

könntest eventuell einen alternativen browser mal austesten? nicht das es am browser oder der startseite liegt. letztere könntest ja auf blanck oder google stellen um zu testen


----------



## xT1MMY (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: Schlechter WLAN-Empfang - beste Lösung gesucht!*

Anscheinend ist der Router jetzt komplett kaputt, ich empfange absolut 0 Netz mehr auch wenn ich direkt neben dem Router mit nem Laptop stehe kommt nix.


----------



## Emerald Flint (18. Juli 2012)

*AW: Schlechter WLAN-Empfang - beste Lösung gesucht!*

nicht das nur jemand das w-lan des routers ausgestellt hat.

wenn der router über leuchtdioden verfügt schau mal ob die vom w-lan noch aktiv ist

da du dich direkt danebnstellen kannst vermute mal mit laptop versuche mal ein normales ethernetkabel anden router anzuschließen und teste obdas noch mit internet bekohnt wird. ansonsten ist er hin


----------



## Superwip (18. Juli 2012)

*AW: Schlechter WLAN-Empfang - beste Lösung gesucht!*

Keinen Admin Zugriff auf den Router bei mir zu hause zu haben wäre für mich Grund genug einen neuen zu kaufen, auch wenn der vorhandene noch funktioniert...


----------



## Emerald Flint (18. Juli 2012)

*AW: Schlechter WLAN-Empfang - beste Lösung gesucht!*



xT1MMY schrieb:


> Ich habe keinen Admin zugriff auf den Router weil wir eine Firma haben und der Router im Büro steht und zum Firmennetzwerk gehört.


 
klar hätten so manche wie auch ich da so ihre probs mit^^ wenn der admin faul war ist das pw wahrschienlich admin admin oder test test oder der name des routerherstellerss x 2^^

wir wollen dich nun nicht verleiten daran rumzuprobieren nur bin ich da eher gewohnt das man pws nimmt die eher sehr easy sind und man nie vergisst^^ der name der firma wäre auch ne möglichkeit


----------



## Superwip (18. Juli 2012)

*AW: Schlechter WLAN-Empfang - beste Lösung gesucht!*

Wenn du physischen Zugriff auf den Router hast findest du einerseits fast immer die Default Logindaten auf der Unterseite, andererseits gibt es dann fast immer Tricks, mit denen man das Passwort zurücksetzen kann.


----------

